# Barrel trimming sleeves tip



## Munsterlander (Feb 6, 2009)

I bet all the old timers know this, but for some of you guys that have been doing this for 18 months or less (like me)...

PSI sells pre-made metal barrel trimming sleeves for I guess all their kits (I've yet to order one where I couldn't get the sleeves).  Yes, you can make your own sleeves and it's not that hard (pick something smooth and hard like maple, drill with 7mm, glue in a tube, and then turn it down to match the diameter of the bushing set that goes with your kit) - but it's nice to have the perfectly sized, totally stable, durable metal ones.

I actually hesitated for a while to buy kits from CSUSA because they don't do this (or at least I haven't seen them - they do sell plastic barrel trimming sleeve "blanks") - yeah, I know this was kind of dumb, but I was spoiled by having the sleeves from PSI and lacked confidence to make my own (I'm over that now).

But here's the useful thing.  CSUSA has a bunch of nice kits that use 10.5 and 12.5mm drill bits (Retro, Jr Gentlemen, Jr Emperor, Jr Statesmen, et al).  It turns out that the Majestic Junior barrel trimming sleeve set from PSI works with all these kits - the advertised drill bits for the Maj Jr are .492" and 27/64" - .492" = 12.4968mm and 27/64" = 10.715625mm (which sounds too big, but it still works).   I have made several CSUSA kits using these sleeves and have had no problem whatsoever, the sleeves seem to fit pretty much perfectly.

The sleeve part number is PKMAJJRBTS.  You can also get them from Woodturningz.com, though they don't always have them in stock.

Hope this helps someone.

-Mike

P.S.  A panache uses a 12.5mm tube for the upper barrel and a 13/32" tube for the lower barrel - anybody happen to know of a PSI kit that has a barrel trimmer sleeve that would work on 13/32"?  (I could go through the catalog and check, I just thought someone might know off the top of his/her head.)


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Feb 6, 2009)

Wish someone carried a set that included one of each of all the major sleeves. That would make it a lot easier.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2009)

If you want stability, turn your sleeves from Corian.  If you are short of tubes, drill a 1/4" hole and turn the Corian to the proper diameter.  It is good skew practice and comes in handy when you are making 10 or more different kits, many of which require sleeves of different sizes.

The idea of a set of metal sleeves has been tossed around, but for the most part people consider the cost of metal sleeves to be better invested in other pen turning supplies.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 6, 2009)

in addition to the Majestic Junior being compatible as noted by Mike, the barrel trimming sleeves for the full sized majestic are compatible with the full sized Gent, Statesman, and Emperor from CSUSA.....





Munsterlander said:


> I bet all the old timers know this, but for some of you guys that have been doing this for 18 months or less (like me)...
> 
> PSI sells pre-made metal barrel trimming sleeves for I guess all their kits (I've yet to order one where I couldn't get the sleeves).  Yes, you can make your own sleeves and it's not that hard (pick something smooth and hard like maple, drill with 7mm, glue in a tube, and then turn it down to match the diameter of the bushing set that goes with your kit) - but it's nice to have the perfectly sized, totally stable, durable metal ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim self (Feb 7, 2009)

I second turning your own sleeves.  I have made mine from scrap hardwoods and they work well.  Havent acquired any corian as yet.


----------



## BruceA (Feb 23, 2009)

*Great solution for barrel trimmer sleeves*

Mike, 
I ordered a set of the #PKMAJJRBTS barrel trimmer sleeves (PSI Woodworking Products) with a batch of items from Woodturningz.

The two metal sleeves were only $4.50 for the set. 

The smaller sleeve works perfect in a SIERRA tube!  

If you want a quick solution to a long-term challenge, this is a cost-effective way to go.   

Arizona Silhouette has delrin SIERRA bushings for $3.50 each, and I've been using one of those.   But this metal sleeve will last forever.  

Also found a source for the complete 7mm shaft with sleeve as one piece at www.penblanks.ca - the Pen Mill Shafts come in 8 different diameters, and are $9.95 Canadian each, then shipping.   

Thanks for the direction, Mike!  You helped ME out!!

Bruce in TN.


----------



## Grandpaw B (Dec 23, 2012)

*trimming sleeves*

OK, I feel dumb for asking this but, what is a trimming sleeve and how is it used?


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 23, 2012)

They are sleeves, spacers, or shims that fit the pilot shaft of (usually) a 7mm barrel trimmer with an outside diameter large enough to just slide inside larger tubes. Some purchase them and the rest of us make them. They can be made with most any material: wood, acrylics, delrin, corian, etx=c. Take a piece of material, drill and glue in a 7mm tube and turn the "blank" to fit inside a larger tube. The 7mm tube is not necessary but my experience is they not as fragile with the tube. See the picture.
Do a good turn daily!
Don






Grandpaw B said:


> OK, I feel dumb for asking this but, what is a trimming sleeve and how is it used?


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 23, 2012)

I make my own sleeves, but sometimes with an odd size that I don't make a lot I use blue tape over a sleeve that is close fitting until it fits perfectly.  Works good and allow me to trim without difficulty.


----------

